# Would tri flow be good lube?



## bojadada (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, so people say WD-40 is bad for speedcubing, and it messes up your cube. Well, I tried using it for my skateboard wheels, and also, it messed them up. Tri flow works good for my skateboard wheels though, so I'm assuming it would also have a positive effect on my cube. Has anyone used it for their rubiks cube?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 15, 2011)

bojadada said:


> Ok, so people say WD-40 is bad for speedcubing, and it messes up your cube. Well, I tried using it for my skateboard wheels, and also, it messed them up. Tri flow works good for my skateboard wheels though, so I'm assuming it would also have a
> positive effect on my cube. Has anyone used it for their rubiks cube?


Try it and tell us... Most people probably haven't tried it... I'm assuming it shouldn't be that great because I tried Bones skakeboard wheel lube and it wasn't very good. P.s. Please use the one answer question thread for questions like these.


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2011)

bojadada said:


> Ok, so people say WD-40 is bad for speedcubing, and it messes up your cube. *Well, I tried using it for my skateboard wheels, and also, it messed them up*. Tri flow works good for my skateboard wheels though, so I'm assuming it would also have a positive effect on my cube. Has anyone used it for their rubiks cube?


 
Worked fine on my bearings :T


----------



## Keban (Jan 15, 2011)

I wouldn't.
That being said, jig a loo works well in my bearings and in my cubes, haha.


----------



## samcuber (Jan 15, 2011)

I would not reccomend tri-flo it ruined my stickers and partially disintegrrated my core


----------

